

The African Hacker News - drethemadrapper

There used to be a news website like the HN for Africa-related stories&#x2F;news sometime ago. I ran a search for it a lot of times in the past but no luck. Any news about it?
======
jkuria
Yes, I was the creator/host of the site but decommissioned it because there
was no way to monetize the moderate traffic and I didn't have the time to
invest in getting it to be bigger. I will revisit it in about a year, with a
broader focus on business & tech in Africa. Email me at jkuria gmail and I'll
let you know when it is back up.

------
codesci
Not the one your looking for but I've found interesting startup stories on
[http://www.iafrikan.com/](http://www.iafrikan.com/)

------
gamechangr
I find that funny by itself.

You ran a search for a news Aggregator and couldn't find it?

That's not a good sign it is very relevant right?

~~~
drethemadrapper
That's ridiculous.It was very relevant. By the way, there are other resources
like that that are no longer visible/retrievable online - no cache.

------
j3andidier
[http://rondera.com/](http://rondera.com/)

~~~
drethemadrapper
THe referred website doesn't fit-in. The African hacker news was pretty much
like this hackers news save that it had a blue colour.

------
lutt
I was looking for that site too.

